# spark plugs



## Hotdog88 (Jan 18, 2006)

What might be the cause of my spark plugs to keep fouling out. I have a 93 240SX and just changed them 3 months ago and just yesterday it started to what to stall again like it did before I changed my pugs.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdog88 said:


> What might be the cause of my spark plugs to keep fouling out. I have a 93 240SX and just changed them 3 months ago and just yesterday it started to what to stall again like it did before I changed my pugs.



check your plugs are they fouled???? if so check the fuel system you may have a clogged fuel filter or a fuel injector stuck open. if it is rough at idle or stalling at idle, it may be incorrect curb or fast idle speed, incorrect ignition timing, improper feedback system operation, faulty egr valve operation, faulty pcv valve air flow check and see if you didnt aciddently disconnected a hose? faulty disributor rotor or cap? incorrect ignition wiring, faulty ignition coil?? start at those if you didnt fix the problem let me know.


----------



## Hotdog88 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you I'll work on those.


----------

